# big bear 4wd wont engage



## Elite

i have an 03 big bear 400 and went out to put it in 4wd and wouldnt go. Turned key on and still nothing. When i hit the button it doesent make any noise or anything. Is there any ideas as to what this could be? And can u manually put in 4wd?


----------



## Elite

anyone?


----------



## Choppajay

*Sounds like the 4wd motor took a crap, or 4wd relays.*

You can take the 4wd servo motor off of the front diff and manually put it in 4wd, then put the servo back on. Only problem with that is you have to take it back off to put it back in 2wd. Check your 4wd relays under your seat. If they are good you can take the servo off and take it apart and try cleaning the motor with contact cleaner.


----------



## Elite

Choppajay said:


> You can take the 4wd servo motor off of the front diff and manually put it in 4wd, then put the servo back on. Only problem with that is you have to take it back off to put it back in 2wd. Check your 4wd relays under your seat. If they are good you can take the servo off and take it apart and try cleaning the motor with contact cleaner.


 
I tried to take the motor off and it has 3 allen head bolts and one doesent have enough room to come out due to a arm bracket. which relays are they under the seat?


----------



## Choppajay

Go to bikebandit.com and look at their fiche for your model and it will show ya. One is the motor control, and the other is a 4wd relay. I think I have a good used servo unit for your machine. If you need to replace it and want to save a few bucks let me know. $50.00 will take it. Sorry I couldn't be more specific....


----------



## Choppajay

Easy way to see if your relays are working is to check for power on the plug on the servo. Key on and push the button.


----------



## Elite

choppajay ill be interested. does the plug on servo just unplug? tried pulling off but dont wanna break it. Also ive heard i can take it off and just leave bike in 4wd by manually putting it in. How do i do this?


----------



## Elite

is there a special way to get this servo off? it has 3 allen bolts and the bottom one wont come out because of the a arm bracket.


----------



## Choppajay

The plug has a squeeze clip on it. You have to squeeze it and push in, then pull it out. You might have to un-bolt the differential to get the servo out. As for putting it in 4wd. You remove the servo. In the differential you will see a "toothed bar" (for lack of the correct term) that the servo gear rides on. The toohed bar has to be moved ( I think) to the right to put it in to 4wd. Then you would have to put the servo back on to keep mud out and keep it from comeing out of 4wd. Here is my email, I'm not sure how they are about buying and selling things here. I don't want to get kicked off. [email protected] Just let me know if that was your problem.


----------



## Elite

how do i unbolt diff?


----------



## Choppajay

Underneath the front diff there are two long bolts. You have to take them out to be able to rotate the diff.


----------

